# Don't shoot a code enforcement inspector in Texas



## cda (Mar 22, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/crime/high-court-weighs-sparing-texas-man-hours-before-execution/ar-BBqJJRv?li=BBnbcA1&ocid=mailsignout


----------

